# Epoxy question



## bkdc (Sep 19, 2013)

Is there a short primer on epoxies here?

I'm about to do my first wa-handle rehandling, and the epoxy I routinely use is the Bob Smith Slo-Cure epoxy that is 100% waterproof. I'm wondering if there's a better option, as the Japanese epoxies that come on some of my handles appear a little more pliable.

I'm definitely not using sawdust, charcoal, and a heated tang. LOL.


----------



## CPD (Sep 19, 2013)

There's lots of variation in the epoxies out there with regard to flexibility/strength. Some of it has to do with the chemical mix (type of hardener), cure time etc. I'm far far from being expert. 
Personally, I use G-Flex and like it a lot. It works well regardless of whether I'm working with dense exotic woods that are harder to glue, or other materials. Pretty much any West or System 3 epoxies I have ever used have been great products. 

Since you're not doing a heated tang, and won't have to worry about that heat possibly ruining the bond (there are automotive and heat resistant epoxies like JB Weld, but most others don't hold up to high heat) - any good slow cure should work well for you, I suspect. Just make sure you are careful about having the right mix of resin and hardener.


----------



## HHH Knives (Sep 19, 2013)

I echo that west systems is a amazing epoxy. and the G-Flex is now my first choice as well. 

Most important thing, Have fun!  and share some images of your finished knife!! 

Blessings
Randy


----------



## bkdc (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you for your input! I just ordered some Gflex!


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 19, 2013)

I also use G-flex mostly these days. The one that seems a bit more heat-tolerant and also works well is Acra Glass by Brownells.com (not the gel version). That is also a little more on the liquid side when mixed up and therefore easier to use when filling tang slots, but G-flex should work for that as well. 

Stefan


----------

